# Polaris Parts



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I thought I would let yall know I have Polaris parts for sale. They are used, but still good and useable. If you need something let me know. I am just looking to make some extra christmas money and get these out of the shop.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Anything for a polaris 99 indy 500 ?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm in need of a cdi box for an 87 Indy Sport 340. 

My sled has 1600 miles and if I can't find this part, I might sell it as a parts sled. Everything else on it is perfect. I've since bought two Yamahas and have no need for this sled. I want it out of my way but it's hard to sell a sled that doesn't run.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well if you can tell me if a 488 or 400 CDI box will work on a 340, I can hook you up.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

jacktownhooker said:


> Anything for a polaris 99 indy 500 ?


Everything I have is for the wedge chasis, but engine parts would still be the same unless your 500 is liquid cooled. But what you looking for?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> Well if you can tell me if a 488 or 400 CDI box will work on a 340, I can hook you up.


 
Sweet! I'll look into it, thanks!


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

I have an 1989 Indy 340. Need's a recoil? Let me know, thanks


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

recoil as for the pull rope.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

bigcountrysg said:


> Everything I have is for the wedge chasis, but engine parts would still be the same unless your 500 is liquid cooled. But what you looking for?


 liquid cooled 
not in need of anything right now but if price is right i thought to get spare parts


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

jacktownhooker said:


> liquid cooled
> not in need of anything right now but if price is right i thought to get spare parts


 
I don't have any 500 liquid cooled parts. 

This is what I do have 
1. 400 liquid cooled no compression
2. 600 liquid cooled bottom end needs rebuilt
3. 600 liquid cooled no compression
4. hood and nose cone for wedge chasis
5. brand new windshield this is a tall trail windshield 
6. complete steering with skis
7. complete 121 inch 8 inch rear suspension ( I have 2 of these)
8. Electrical parts ( you will have to tell me what you need and I will see if I have it)
9. Set of plastic skis with spindles
10. xtra 10 front shocks 
11. xtra 10 rear suspension 
12. 2 snow flaps off xlt 
13. 2 sets of 600 carbs 
14. 2 primary clutches for 600 indy xlt 
15. 1 secondary clutch for 600 indy xlt 
16. 1 primary clutch for 400 indy
17. 1 secondary clutch for 400 indy 
18. Indy xlt chain case with chain and sprockets
19. 2 gas tanks 

I am sure I am missing some stuff I have.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

bigcountrysg said:


> recoil as for the pull rope.


yes, please shoot me a pm if you have the recoil (pull rope..etc) thanks


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't Have one Buggs


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

